# "limited or no activity" problems



## Zulth (Apr 28, 2005)

Since I got a new computer, I installed windows xp sp2 onto the computer and I've had problems with my DSL connection. While I can connect to it, and use it for a moment of time (say 10 minutes), shortly after my connection quickly dies and is reduced to nothing even though my system tray says that I am still connected. This leads me to beleive that this was caused by the "limited or no activity" problem. I have taken the following solutions to attempt to fix it but they all have failed and the issue is still present.

Disabled both my Windows and Norton Firewall

Tried using my onboard ethernet port on my ASUS A8V Deluxe motherboard, and my Intel Pro/1000 MT network card

Disabling the message by going into network connections, right clicking on the card, to properties, and unchecking the "notify me when this connection has limited or no activity" and "show icon in notification area when connected"

Running Winsockfix, and did the "NetSh etc etc" in the command prompt

Setting my link speed and duplex settings to 10Mbps full duplex, and using the "Auto-negotiate best speed" 

Resetting my modem (while this allows me to reconnect, the problem still persists and I eventually lose it after 10 or so minutes)

I appreciate any help you can offer, thank you.

System Specs
Windows XP SP2
Atholn 64 4000+
ASUS A8V Delux Motherboard
Intel Pro/1000 MT Desktop Adapter


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Details?

DSL provider?
You location?
DSL modem make and model?
DSL speeds your provider provides you?
Do you loose the DSL link or connection light on the modem or does it flash?
Have you performed a bandwidth speed test on the connection? Please post results.

http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/

http://www.dslreports.com/stest

Do not add any speed tweaks or optimizers until we fully understand your problem and it is resolved.

We need to seperate a DSL link problem vs. a workstation problem.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd also recommend some spyware/virus scans, since the gradual reduction of performance frequently signals a worm of some kind running.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

In addition to the above, also 

*Ctrl, Alt, Del* - Task Manager

Provide the following:
CPU usage
Number of processes
Total physical RAM
MEM usage

Look at the Processes tab and see if something other than Sytem Idle Process is using a lot of resources. If there is something running high CPU percentage, then this may be something to look into further?

James


----------



## Zulth (Apr 28, 2005)

Location: Brantford, Ontario, Canada
Provider: Sympatico
Modem: Speed Stream 5360 ASDL
Speeds: According to bell's website, 3000kbs, though system tray says 10Mbs
RAM: 1GB

When the problem occurs... my modem's "act" and "enet" lights start blinking slower and slower, rather then rapidly flashing as they normally are. Also my CPU usage averages out (when the problem occurs) between 2-15%. Their is also nothing in the processes tab that is really consuming large amounts of memory.

As for the speed tests, I cannot run them after the problem occurs (as my connection is in limbo between not connected but my computer thinking that it is), but before it does... 
http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/: 2.4Mbs
http://www.dslreports.com/stest: DL=2038kbs, UL=611kbs

Also, when I tried the connectioin on 2 other computers it worked fine (both far inferior to the one that i am having issues with)

While the problem may be due to the ISP/modem, I still beleive that it has to do with SP2 as while searching on google for solutions I encountered many others who had the same problem, all SP2 related. I have ran adaware to get any spyware as well as norton anti-virus, and run the "WindowsXP-KB884020-x86-enu" fix that microsoft provides, as well as attempting to uninstall my drivers, restarting, and re-installing them. Still nothing. Last night though it appeared that the problem was fixed when I updated my drivers at www.windowsupdate.com, I was able to hold that connection for at least 18hours. Then I had to disconnect, and when I re-connected the problem came back. This was the reason for the lateness of the reply (which I apologize for), as I wanted to hold off until whether I knew whether if the problem was gone or not (and it is of not). 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A longshot, but maybe you have some sort of grounding issue between the two machines. If you have a cheap hub/switch around, try isolating the machine from the modem by running it through a hub/switch. I can't imagine anything about SP2 that would cause this issue, and I've not run across it in any of my travels.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

To follow John's suggestion, it may be easier to try to plug the PC and DSL modem into the same power strip. Using the same branch circuit can sometime sort unusual problems.

Maybe your "new" PC has a bad NIC or driver conflict?

I have a bad feeling about this SpeedStream 5360 DSL modem. I have seen a number of other complaints, not sure they are related??

There is an issue with the SpeedStream 5360's overheating. 

Standing the unit on its rubber feet vertically is the suggested solution.

Also look at this scary thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=46755&page=1&highlight=jameso

Not sure any of this pertains, however, it may give you some additional ideas.

JamesO


----------

